# [urgent] GA-Z87MX-D3H vs GA-Z87M-D3H



## vyamoham (Feb 21, 2014)

I see two motherboards. GA-Z87MX-D3H and GA-Z87M-D3H. There is a difference of 2500 in their cost. I don't see any comparison between them in any forums. From the Gigabyte website, the differences that I can see are.


GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus Technology instead of GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 4 Plus Technology
IR® Digital CPU Power Design
Supports CFOS Speed Internet Accelerator Software
Intel® GbE LAN chip (10/100/1000 Mbit) instead of Realtek LAN
Some difference in expansion slot (did not understand much)
Internal IO connectors[additional 1 x water cooling fan header (CPU_OPT), 1 x S/PDIF In header, 3 x system fan headers instead of 1]
Additional Backpanel connector 1 x optical S/PDIF Out connector and Displayport


Both are micro ATX boards. Are these differences huge? I paid 12,000 rs for the motherboard. But by mistake, they gave me GA-Z87M-D3H.

I informed them about the mistake. They told I can come and collect the difference amount. Should I take the difference amount or should I ask for the GA-Z87MX-D3H model? Or should I ask for a totally different motherboard?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2014)

Go with the MX MB as it use Japanese capacitors rather than M which uses Taiwanese capacitors.Normally Japanese capacitors last long and are of high quality.
The northbridge and the southbridge heatsinks also are different from  normal Z87M and Z87MX motherboards.This shows the quality of components  used in Z87MX series motherboards.
I read about the capacitors in tomshardware forum.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

Continue in the old thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/181074-building-professional-pc.html


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2014)

Prefer asking all questions at one place.


----------

